# Titleist 909D2:  Diamana Blue 65 vs Aldila VooDoo



## luigihoya (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a Titleist 909D2 9.5 stiff where you can choose between a Diamana Blue 65 shaft and an Aldila VooDoo shaft. Can anyone give me some pointers on which is the better shaft for me. I'm a long hitter with speed near 100mph. Many thanks


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 22, 2009)

Which one do you hit best?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2009)

As Sammmeebee inferred, the only person who can tell you which shaft is best for you is YOU.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2009)

the only person who can tell you which shaft is best for you is YOU.
		
Click to expand...

.... and a launch monitor.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 23, 2009)

It is very important to go down the c/f route with Titleist drivers. They can prove tricky to get the right match. If you go this way, there are many more shaft options available.

For me (obviously not relevant to your swing), I tried a D2 9.5 voodoo stiff for a round in Fl, and loved it. However, when I was c/f by Titleist, this was totally unsuitable for me. I have ended up with an 8.5 degree Matrix Ozik 6.5 stiff.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 25, 2009)

You should be able to find a pro shop with a fitting cart where they can let you try various shafts out, including those two. Note that both are 'Made for Titleist' and therefore rather soft, particularly the Diamana. 

There are a load of other shafts you can order. Mosr are extra charge, a few aren't.

http://www.titleist.co.uk/golfclubs/shafts_grips/shafts/default.asp


----------



## Pants (Dec 25, 2009)

.... and a lunch monitor.
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember one of them.  Remember milk monitors though


----------

